# Low VOC/No VOC Mud?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Does it exist?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.murcowall.com/hypo.html About as close as your gonna get to low no Voc. Its got tree hugger all over it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep, Boco's got it. Murco is the name I've always seen in the green trade referrals.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually did some research and found some No VOC haha. 
http://www.keim.com/tabid/103/product/125/default.aspx

Also this, http://www.designerpages.com/products/50400-ProForm-Ultra-Ready-Mix-Joint-Compound

Murco is only low VOC unfortunately.

I'm looking into healthier options to offers people, and also healthier options for my health!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I actually did some research and found some No VOC haha.
> http://www.keim.com/tabid/103/product/125/default.aspx
> 
> Also this, http://www.designerpages.com/products/50400-ProForm-Ultra-Ready-Mix-Joint-Compound
> ...


I like the Universalputz item on the first link...right up my alley!:laughing:

I'm going to bookmark this page...it's nice to have options to offer


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

WAIT! Murco is No VOC!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Checkers said:


> WAIT! Murco is No VOC!


 you are looking for the M-100. Used it at an earthy a preschool. Not bad but still has some type activater in it. Dries a little slow a bit soft but workable. Be prepared to 4 coat screws, seams, and butts. Keep plenty of clean water nearby for hands and tools.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I would not use Muroc if it was the only material left on the planet. Ho, supplied material and had Murco deliver.. normally I would use my own,, but since it had been along time since I used the stuff,, I said what the heck I'll use it save some time on restocking, MISTAKE!!!! cost me twice the time it normally does,, just to get 2 coats on and touchup.. scratchy.. and I had to use a ton of water to thin the stuff down,, actually had to use my paddle and stomp it before I used the drill to stir it down.. This was two weeks ago on a custom garage.. with a vaulted ceiling. Never again.


----------

